# Yoke tuning a Bowtech Experience.



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

Was shooting broadheads and field points at 50 yards yesterday and the broadheads were hitting about 6 inches left of field points. Which leg of the yoke do I twist to move the broadheads over? Thanks.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Put twists in right and take out twists in left.


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Not doubting your expertise, but does anyone else want to confirm or add to his answer?


----------



## bplayer405 (Jan 7, 2014)

Twist right yoke leg and untwist left yoke leg. If you shoot through paper you'll find a right tear. I prefer to tune my bows to perfect bullet holes by yoke tuning through paper first, then broadhead tune. Usually broadheads and field points are very close. If they're off, I'll move my rest just slightly to bring them together. Make sure all of your arrows hit the same. If they don't, you'll need to rotate your nocks until they do.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i found with my experience that sometimes twisting the yolks "corrects" too much meaning a half twist will move my arrow more than i want it to. if thats the case you may have to bump your rest a hair as well. a combination of moving the rest and yolk tuning gets me perfect.

i bareshaft tune 1st though. once my bareshafts and fletched are hitting together, my broadheads rarely need any adjustments.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Put twists in right and take out twists in left.


I'm finding the short ATA bows are enough more responsive, to make half turns worth the time.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Seems to me that you would be better off using the yoke to minimize limb tip torque and use the center shot on your arrow rest to correct left to right discrepancies. So when you are at full draw you want the cam basically vertical.


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

I really appreciate everyone's input, it is very helpful. Here's a little more info about what I've done so far. I have bare shaft tuned and it's shooting pretty good through paper. Bare shafts and fletched are hitting right together at 20 yards and are exactly parallel with one another. Also field points and broadheads are hitting within a half inch at 20 yards, but broadheads are drifting left at 50. While shooting at 50 yards I could see all the arrows fishtail a little in flight. I have a draw board and press so will do some twisting/untwisting as soon as I've got a few minutes.


----------

